# Python kills zoo intern



## News Bot (Aug 26, 2008)

*Published:* 26-Aug-08 05:57 AM
*Source:* NEWS.com.au via NEWS.com.au

A COLLEGE student working the night shift at a Venezuelan zoo is dead after letting a three-metre python out of its enclosure.

*Read More...*


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

interesting story their,thx for sharin'


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 26, 2008)

/me puts a 'maintenance required' sticker on the robot


----------



## gonff (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, still cant belive that! crazy as!


----------



## gman78 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, that's interesting.


----------

